# Lord Line building, St.Andrew's Dock, Hull - July 09.



## cactusmelba

This was built in 1949, nothing extra special to my untrained eyes, except for the great huge 'LORD LINE' lettering that greets every visitor entering Hull from the M62, making it stand out from other buildings of its age. Obviously the building holds many memories from the bygone age of fishing, (as evidenced by some folks personal memories here.. http://slb-geog.hull.ac.uk/memoriesofhull/mem012.htm).







It's pretty tightly sealed, so much of the inside is in pitch black except for the areas facing the internal courtyard, where sunlight streams in..





Ladies toilet, probably STILL cleaner than most gent's toilets that are still in use!





The lift shaft.. held the camera TIGHT for this one..





Managers office..  once a grand place no doubt.





view on to the roof





LOTS of pigeons inhabit this place, and where they perch, they've started to create stalagmites of poo (poo-agmites?). Dirty birds.









The sun was streaming through the window making it look like the radiator was radiating..





On top of the roof..





The obligatory staircase shot. Just put your tripod in the same holes in the pigeon poo that all the other urbexers have made!




Hanging rope.





Didn't like this room for some reason, lots of hanging things, ropes and trapeze-like things (no I didn't try!)





After frightening all of the pigeons onto the roof, they ALL flew away as soon as I got onto the roof, a dead giveaway that someone's there or what!





Here's a view from the roof of the Lord Line building in 1966, together with the (slightly wider angle) view now.. (credit to Arctic Corsair's photostream on Flickr for the 1966 pic. Knows his stuff, he's even listed the ships visible and who owned them!)





And here's a pic of a ship in trouble in the dock with the Lord Line building in the background.. Happy days eh? (again, credit to Arctic Corsair for the photo)





And here's a pic of the Dock in 1986, with the Lord Line building just visible at the far end of the dock. (credit to DarkMyson for the photo)





The fish docks were moved to Albert Dock in 1975 meaning that St. Andrew's Dock closed. At the same time, Iceland declared the 200 mile limit, which instigated a cod war marking the decline in the fishing industry which Hull never recovered from. Shame. I like fish.


----------



## Neosea

Excellent post Cactus, really enjoyed reading it. So sad to think of the docks long forgotten.


----------



## james.s

That looks like a nice building, thanks for sharing


----------



## klempner69

Really good post there..I am sure I have seen another report from here that showed a wages office and somewhere near the main entrance there was a big Emblem that was possibly set in the wall,or am I thinking about another place?


----------



## cactusmelba

I THINK that's the J.Marr building right next door, but I haven't been in there so not entirely sure...


----------



## Runner

Good stuff Cactus, like the then and now shots. Thanks for posting, I drive past this regularly, but still haven't had a look yet.
What's with the trapeze thingys, does anybody know?


----------



## Black Shuck

Nice one Cactus. The old shots are great too. Like the one of the Staircase best.


----------



## cactusmelba

Runner said:


> What's with the trapeze thingys, does anybody know?



The report's on _another _site too, and someone called dangerous dave reckons it's something to do with 'Net Rigging'..

there're workshops, storage rooms, offices, all sorts in there....


----------



## magoo²

Some great shots old and new there cactus


----------



## night crawler

Great report I love the old and new photo's showing how much has changed.


----------



## strokesboy21

nice pics op cant believe how many pidgeons there are lol


----------



## cactusmelba

strokesboy21 said:


> nice pics op cant believe how many pidgeons there are lol



nearly every room has a few!

It's a real bummer when you're being all ninja-like and stealthy, then the blinkin birds all fly out of a window.. a dead giveaway..


----------



## chauffeur

Thats a great report!! i know what you mean regarding the pigeon poo! did you go into the basin of it? where the explosives cupboard is??


----------



## cactusmelba

chauffeur said:


> Thats a great report!! i know what you mean regarding the pigeon poo! did you go into the basin of it? where the explosives cupboard is??



Awww TURD.

(obviously not!)


----------



## Trinpaul

Great pics, you can tell that the manager's office would have been plush when it was active. Looks like the area could be a candidate for redevelopment as waterfront homes.


----------

